# RV Layouts - exploring



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi All you RV'ers, 
We are exploring the possibility of going full-time and RV's obviously offer large space and a high degree of comfort. This idea is very embryonic at this time so don't try to sell me anything. 
However, while I admit to not being very knowledgeable on the subject, they mostly appear to major on one large double bedroom. Ann and I like to sleep in separate bedrooms - I snore heavily and she tosses and turns and shouts!!! 
Does anyone know of a layout which has either 2 bedrooms ( smaller is not a problem) or an overcab pull-down bed. We have thought of splitting the large rear bedroom as a possibility. Using a pull out settee arrangement is almost certainly not on as we both like to go to bed when we each feel like it and we want to be independent of what the other is doing. 
Most of the adverts. and web-sites give some lovely pictures but rarely show a detailed layout any suggestions where these might be available from? 
Size as such is not a problem as long as it is under 7500Kg. 
This is my starter for 10 - any thoughts will be appreciated. 
BillD


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *BillD*. The obvious choice would be a 'C' class RV with a Rear queen Anne Bedroom and an Overcab bed. You can get them in this style from 24ft to as big as you want. 8) :wink:
Alternatively you could have a small camper pulling a seperate trailer then you would both be independant. :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi BillD 
You certainly know how to set a problem.. 
I have never seen an RV with two bedrooms, with two kids I had this problem too but settled on letting the elder sleep on the pull out bed and the youngster sleep in the dining room bed. 
I have seen pull down beds in RVs but would you want to sleep in one full time ? 
Or get one with two single beds and put up a dividing wall. 

How about a large C class USRV with a large overcab bed ? 

Just my thoughts, there are plenty of full timers and RV owners on here who I'm sure will come up with more ideas. 

All the best 


Jim


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

How about a fifth wheel with queen bed up front and bunk at the rear.
I snore very bad (or she tells me) and to get some sleep sometimes i sleep on the bed sofa in the front and she stays in the back bed room


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

A class RV's with twin beds are now very rare, Travelworld have a Georgie Boy with twins, see usrv.co.uk. We have twin beds & a cab pulldown in our Allegro .


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I have a 30' Coachmen Santara C class. We had it because we wanted a back bed room for our little girl and it has a very large over cab bed for us. Works great she goes to bed does not get disturbed by us watching tv ,eating and talking etc. And we aren't disturbed if she gets up for the toilet in the night as there is also a door into the bathroom from her room. 6500kg fully loaded.

Works for us.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments so far, I am still looking and learning. The main thing I have learnt so far is how little I know and how much there is to know.
For example it appears quite difficult to get layout drawings and a lot of the info. does not list max. weight. From what I hear it is quite important to know about engine type and chassis type.
I presume these things are subject to the same MOT rules as lesser vehicles, are there any particular problems they are prone to.
Can anyone suggest any reading that I can get hold of - there are so many makes and models it is bewildering.
For example someone has a Safari Serengeti for sale in Spain which looks quite interesting, does this have to come back to the UK for MOT, etc, what's it's weight.
HELP!
BillD


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

BillD said:


> Hi,
> 
> For example it appears quite difficult to get layout drawings and a lot of the info. does not list max. weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi again *BillD*. The Safari Srengeti is one of the better 'A' class models. It will probably be over the 7500kg that you can drive on a Car licence. It would only require a class 4 MOT from your local VOSA or such like. It would be a big jump up from the Hymer, but will have the all singing all dancing items necessary to Full-Time. I think something around the 30ft or less will better suit your purposes. I don't think it would fit in your drive :wink:


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks JohnSandy for info,

There is another stream going which is very similar to mine and he is the guy with the drive problem!!

This is one of the problems with the success of this site, if you miss a day or two the new streams have left the front page and they are very easy to miss. I have previously suggested more streams on the front page as a possibility, an alternative possibility would be to separate the 'Off Topic, Chitchat and Jokes' from the more 'Serious' matters and have 2 front pages.

I can only pop in and out as and when and don't have the time to go searching - I hope others might agree with me.

BillD


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about the mix up about the driveway. As you say it is difficult when there are several very similar threads going at the same time. At the moment there are 4 seperate threads discussing Satellite systems. :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Just to give you some idea of what is on offer:-

1996 ALLEGRO M28, Ford 460 V8 motor with 56000 miles. Good Condition. Sleeps 6-8. Unique drop down bed. Back Queen bed. 14k miles on new tires, Onan 4000 watt generator with low hours, tow available, split bath area, roof air, furnace, cushy jacknife sofa, dinette, double door Norcold refridgerator, privacy curtains, aux. start, dash fans, sun shades, 19" Panasonic TV, antenna, with speakers in the bedroom, roof vents, fire extinguisher, smoke detector, three burner range with formica cover, oven, microwave, double sink, curtains, awning, Roof ladder, much more for less than £20,000.


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

Have you looked at the Frankia range *Frankia Website* they have a large range of layouts & they seem to be made to a high standard.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill,

If you can't find what you want, why not get one with large rear bedroom, remove the double bed, replace with a wall and put in single beds? Just a thought.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Single beds in the rear of an RV have been fitted for a long, long time as a choice. :roll:


----------

